# Need help with plant ID (Southern California)



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Emersed









Submersed









Thanks,


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Samolus valerandi/parviflorus?


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

S. parviflorus, that was easy,  . When I was young, I used to know this... aging can have that effect on you.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...now we need to know where


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Good call Omega. That's probably what it is.

The correct name of the plant though, is _Samolus valerandi_. Parvifloris is a synonym.

I found some at Pet Supplies Plus one time.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Mike,

I found it in Laurel Canyon off the 133 (if you need specific trail information, PM me). Collecting is prohibited, though. It's still a nice hike.  I also found these growing near the S. parviflorus:

ID?









Utricularia sp.?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

valerandi!  

I'm not sure what the first one is yet, but the second is a Chara species, a macro alga.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to remember the area and ask you about trails later...as it's not local to me without some prime LA traffic


----------

